# Valve adjustment on a Briggs & Stratton OHV



## lorzan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have a Snowblower with a 8.5 HP B&S PowerBuilt Snow OHV.
Number: 15B114 0367 E1

This engine looses power and dies when it get's a little resistance from the snow.
I was told that I should check and adjust the valve's on the engine, but the question for me is where they are located and how this should be correctly performed.

Can anyone describe this in pictures or words?
Answers to these types of Q:

Where do I find the valve adjustment on this engine
At what point should the gap be measured (Over dead point?)
Steps to perform the actual adjustment.
Should the gap be 0.30 mm or what?

Best Regards


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/fa...D12YWx2ZSBhZGp1c3RtZW50cw**&p_li=&p_topview=1

Follow the above listed link and you will find some information concerning valves and adjustments from the Briggs site. There is also a link on this page that has the specifications for their engines as well.


----------



## lorzan (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks!
That was just the information I was looking for.

You are the best!


----------

